# Bimmerfest 2003 - Thanks so much to everyone who made the day possible...



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks for having us. 

*vbg*


----------



## AlpWhite04 (Mar 12, 2003)

Great post :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Marc Cutter just called me...

Wanted to make sure that I was gonna still do a BimmerFest 2004...

:thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Wanted to make sure that I was gonna still do a BimmerFest 2004...


Did you let him know for a small four figure consulting amount you might consider spearheading such a project?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's that time of year again, time to start formulating plans for
the big show. I saw Sara Cutter last night, and she told me
that the vendors have already began making inquiries.
Federico called her just the other day.
We've got a lot of work to do.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> It's that time of year again, time to start formulating plans for
> the big show. I saw Sara Cutter last night, and she told me
> that the vendors have already began making inquiries.
> Federico called her just the other day.
> We've got a lot of work to do.


I think Keith has _already_ reserved a room at the Ramada for every weekend in April. When are you going to announce the date Jon?


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> It's that time of year again, time to start formulating plans for
> the big show. I saw Sara Cutter last night, and she told me
> that the vendors have already began making inquiries.
> Federico called her just the other day.
> We've got a lot of work to do.


Just wondering when the gates will open this time. Last year I got there at around 9:30 and the lot was packed. couldnt even park in there for the show contest.


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> It's that time of year again, time to start formulating plans for
> the big show. I saw Sara Cutter last night, and she told me
> that the vendors have already began making inquiries.
> Federico called her just the other day.
> We've got a lot of work to do.


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

oh yeah!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Brian 89 325i (Feb 11, 2003)

OH I CANT WAIT FOR BFEST 2004. Last year was my first and it was a blast!!! Cant wait!!!

Brian


----------



## StevzZ3 (Apr 30, 2002)

*holidays*

Happy Holidays Jon to you and yours. I can't wait for April:thumbup:
Steve H.


----------

